# Looking for jobs while on Bridging visa/waiting on a decision?



## Nai (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi all,

A question for those of you who have applied for a 801 (or any other visa) and have been granted a bridging visa while immigration makes a decision: have you been able to or how difficult has it been to find a job? 

I mean, especially for permanent part and full time jobs, and even temporary jobs for 6 months or longer... can you even apply? I just wouldn't know what would I say in an interview if they ask about my immigration status: "oh well basically I can work permanently, but only if my application is successful". No one will want to hire someone who can be required to leave the country anytime, right? I mean, I feel really confident about my application and do not think immigration would have any reason to deny the visa, but the decision is always up to them and bridging visa makes it clear.

So has anyone ever applied for/found/been denied a job while waiting? Please share your experiences here!


----------



## vrinoz (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm on the same boat 
I believe that it does effect at some stage but .... LUCK seems to play more role here in Sydney so far 
I haven't got an interview yet. I've been on BVE for .... 2 weeks already


----------



## amonsalve (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi,

The best you can do is to tell them that you are entiled to work becuase your partner is australian/PR. Also, tell them that they are welcome to check with DIAC about your current status. When you get the job, they will photocopy your visa and passport. 

I am not exactly sure how familiar you are with looking for a job in Australia. Basically, if you are called for an interview that means you are among the final candidates, usually 3. Company decisions are initially, even primarily, based on the content of your CV. In contrast to venezuela, where the priorties are set by the university ranking (UCV, USB, etc), and then during the interview is that they enquire about who you are and what you know.

In any case, advise me if you find the solution for this problem. My girlfriend would be in the same situation very soon.


----------



## KierKaijuKaos (May 9, 2012)

*Same Problem*

I am going through the same trouble at the moment, I was here as a student, now on a bridging visa, I lost my job last year and every time I have had an interview, when i explain my situation, it puts them off.

Very frustrating...


----------



## thesmoothsuit (Sep 9, 2013)

Has anyone found a job ? What tips do you suggest?


----------



## Inkhearted (Dec 4, 2011)

thesmoothsuit said:


> Has anyone found a job ? What tips do you suggest?


I found a job while on a bridging visa through Gumtree. It was with a smaller company that didn't necessarily have a ton of people applying, so I didn't get passed over in favor of an Australian citizen/permanent resident. Some will say that Gumtree can have some "dodgy" job listings, which is true, but there are plenty of legitimate opportunities there too, and I've had a lot of luck with it.

On my resume and cover letters, I tended to avoid saying I was on a BVA and instead said "I have full working rights in Australia." Which is true. If you get to the interview stage, you can expand upon this and explain the situation. I debated for a while putting anything down, but as most of my work experience and education is overseas, I figured I had to say something.


----------



## thesmoothsuit (Sep 9, 2013)

In regards to Gumtree is there any clue whether a job ad is dodgy or genuine?


----------



## Inkhearted (Dec 4, 2011)

I guess it's hard to know for sure, but you should look at what the job is asking you to do, for a start. I was looking at office work, and one job ad claimed it needed an "office assistant." After exchanging a couple of e-mails, it turned out that "office assistant" meant working from home, setting up new bank accounts, and transferring money from one account to another--obviously, that just seemed weird and probably related to something illegal, and I stopped communicating with those people. Then, of course, there was an ad about a middle-aged man who wanted a "young, female office assisant" and the ad went on to explain how he liked a certain kind of wine and long walks in the park--didn't even apply for that one.

Another thing you might consider is that they should be employing you normally or asking for an ABN and employing you as a contractor. If they're just offering to pay cash-in-hand or aren't offering any kind of contract, it might be a bit dodgy too. You might have to apply and exchange a few e-mails or a phone call to get a good idea, but it will usually be pretty obvious which ones are dodgy pretty quickly. (At least in my experience).


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I agree it is a bit hit and miss on gumtree. Never disclose your tfn or bank information inline.

Another clue is if the job is too good to be true then it is usually dodgy. As said make sure it is a normal job where you give your tfn or you are a subcontractor and provide your abn. Cash in hand jobs are illegal.

What kind of work are you after? If retail you can go to their websites. It is all about trying and sometimes is just the luck of the draw. Also it might not hurt to get your resume and cover letter professionally done.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Inkhearted said:


> On my resume and cover letters, I tended to avoid saying I was on a BVA and instead said "I have full working rights in Australia." Which is true. If you get to the interview stage, you can expand upon this and explain the situation. I debated for a while putting anything down, but as most of my work experience and education is overseas, I figured I had to say something.


Interesting. I was told not to mention the visa at all and wait until interview and then you can mention it.


----------



## Inkhearted (Dec 4, 2011)

Mish said:


> Interesting. I was told not to mention the visa at all and wait until interview and then you can mention it.


I did that for a while but kept getting rejections. Eventually someone mentioned that they thought I was on a working holiday visa and the position was permanent, and that's why I was rejected. *shrug* I don't think there's any right or wrong way to do it.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

If the education and work experience on your CV is obviously from overseas, I'd state that you have full work rights in Australia. As an employer, that's going to be the first thing I'd want to know, and if you don't put it on your CV you run the risk the employer may think you don't.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

maggie-may24 said:


> If the education and work experience on your CV is obviously from overseas, I'd state that you have full work rights in Australia. As an employer, that's going to be the first thing I'd want to know, and if you don't put it on your CV you run the risk the employer may think you don't.


We had it on for awhile and then took it off due to advice from people lol. Would you just put "valid Australian visa with full work rights" or would you be more specific saying "subclass 300 Australian visa with full work rights"?


----------



## thesmoothsuit (Sep 9, 2013)

I look through the job ads on gumtree and find most don't even state the company name or address, contact details etc. It's very different to the way jobs are laid out on seek.


----------

